# Are you obese?



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Obesity is becoming an "epidemic" according health experts and the media. I see more obese people around now than I can ever remember. Seems everywhere I go everyone is on the "chunky" side.

Obesity is defined as having an adult (over 20 years-old) BMI of over 30.0.

Where do you fall on the scale?

If your BMI is less than 18.5, it falls within the underweight range.
If your BMI is 18.5 to <25, it falls within the normal.
If your BMI is 25.0 to <30, it falls within the overweight range.
If your BMI is 30.0 or higher, it falls within the obese range.

Obesity is frequently subdivided into categories:

Class 1: BMI of 30 to < 35
Class 2: BMI of 35 to < 40
Class 3: BMI of 40 or higher. Class 3 obesity is sometimes categorized as "extreme" or "severe" obesity.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

No, far from it. I'm 6' 1" and my weight fluctuates in the 175-180 range.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Cletis said:


> Obesity is becoming an "epidemic" according health experts and the media. I see more obese people around now than I can ever remember. Seems everywhere I go everyone is on the "chunky" side.


 Who cares? If people want to lose weight they have all the information they need to do it. If they don't, I don't care.


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks to natural selection it's time for the ectomorphs to rise and conquer.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I could stand to lose a few pounds, but I'm not obese.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

16.8, underweight. I don't really look underweight though. 

Apparently being overweight is linked to AvPD and underweight to schizoid PD. I figured out of the two disorders more people with schizoid would be on antipsychotics (but I suppose that would be quite rare even then unless you go on to develop schizophrenia,) and they are associated with weight gain, but then it is probably more common for people with AvPD to cope through eating and schizoid people tend to have different coping mechanisms I think.. Well drug use and porn addiction are probably associated with both though I imagine.


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

overweight thanks to some dumb ****s who think they know better than me what's best for me an don't realize their stupid pranks are making me sick, and that i'd be sitting around normally and happily just turking away or something, i dont know, men on average are pretty stupid, and i dont want to be around any, ok. make a group of them and they just get stupider and stupider, stupider, the bigger the stupider. learn to like your own company. if you don't wanna be stupid. this is why im getting stupide and stupider, you're the average of the people you are around, just look at my old posts on this site and the stuff i post now, stupider and stupider. go away. take care of yourself.


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Did you say McDonald’s?


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

My BMI is 23. I'm around 134 pounds. I count calories, but I'm not worried about my weight. Anything under 130 at the absolute minimum is unhealthy for me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

firestar said:


> My BMI is 23. I'm around 134 pounds. I count calories, but I'm not worried about my weight. Anything under 130 at the absolute minimum is unhealthy for me.


 I seem to be kind of having the same experience at 150. I know for a fact that I used to be like 140 years ago but now I'm stuck at about 150-154. If I go much under 150 I start feeling dizzy and starving all the time.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Usually only skinny people respond to these sorts of threads.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I seem to be kind of having the same experience at 150. I know for a fact that I used to be like 140 years ago but now I'm stuck at about 150-154. If I go much under 150 I start feeling dizzy and starving all the time.


When I was under 130, my hormones tanked. I wasn't 100% sure if it was related to my weight, but they've evened out since I've made a sustained effort to stay solidly above 130.

The strange thing is that 130 isn't that thin for my height, but I was overweight until I was in my mid-twenties, so maybe that's why. I actually didn't find it that unpleasant. However, I didn't want it to continue because I know it increases certain health risks later in life - specifically, osteoporosis.


----------



## OneStarOneWish (Sep 12, 2016)

Cletis said:


> I see more obese people around now than I can ever remember. Seems everywhere I go everyone is on the "chunky" side.
> .


Is this one of your alt right threads but this time including bullying overweight people?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Overweight by 2lbs according to the NHS bmi test. I Look chunky though, need to lose around 25lbs or so


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Technically overweight


----------



## bayberry (Oct 13, 2017)

I'm 130lbs, which is normal for my height, but I feel like I'm overweight because I'm not slim.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

At my heaviest, which was 260 pounds, I had a bmi of 35. Right now my weight is between 185 and 190 pounds and my bmi is between 25 and 26.


----------



## CrashyBoi (Aug 10, 2018)

I'm 110 and within the normal weight range for my height, though because of my depression I can sometime undereat and lose a lot of weight. I cycle regularly so I am pretty toned, but this makes me not eating because of depression even more dangerous. I'm trying to stabilize my weight at the moment.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

"Your BMI is *20.3*, indicating your weight is in the *Normal* category for adults of your height."


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Na.


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

BMI 19.

Used to be underweight(bmi around 15-16), but since starting bjj, my muscle mass has gone up a bit 


goal is to stay in this weight and add a max of 1-2kg, so I still apply for the lowest bracket if I participate in a competition.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

30.1, so technically obese by BMI standards.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

23 i'm around 156lbs atm.


----------



## Eleonora91 (Aug 3, 2018)

I think I'm normal weight but I don't look that fit


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

*20.4 BMI* with like 12% body fat lol 
I am normal weight but by USA standards some people might say i am under weight.


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

McDonald's is my second home opcorn



Cletis said:


> Seems everywhere I go everyone is on the "chunky" side.


You're probably mostly around older people. It's kinda rare among young unmarried ones, in my part of the world at least.

My own BMI is on the lower side of normal.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Almost all the women at my job are overweight or obese. Doing a desk job for 10-30 years will do that to you. 

Only a few thin ones. Of course, the one from India and the one from Vietnam are rail thin. The Vietnamese one eats home-cooked food all the time. Think her mother-in-law makes it. I see the Americans eat a lot of junk food and less home-cooked food. Snacking on potato chips and that sort of thing while at their desk.


----------



## mgra (Jul 5, 2018)

No. I'm normal for my height, I guess.
I'm 4'11" and about 105 lbs.


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Not really obese but my body with a little bit extra weight on it is better for football which I'm trying to play. God I would love to start cutting and Maybe get abs. Currently 6'3 224.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm in the "overweight" category. I'm about 6' and 205 lbs. I'd like to get down to around 185 or so.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

OneStarOneWish said:


> Is this one of your alt right threads but this time including bullying overweight people?


How'd ya guess? 

Why is it that Conservatives are always referred to as "alt-right" yet Liberals are never called "alt-left"??? :stu


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

At 5'8 and 200lbs, I'd sure as hell hope so :boogie


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm not obese, I'm cultivating mass.


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

I am in perfect shape... ROUND


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

By modern standards I'm normal. I drink a lot of water and try to walk regularly.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

According to the numbers I'm underweight, which is weird because I don't really look it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Gym usage begins next week

Can’t wait!


----------



## rmb1990 (Jan 16, 2015)

In Australia they want to start taxing junk food because of the obesity epidemic. I think that's a pretty ridiculous prospect. I think it's up to the individual if they want to lose weight or not.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

How dare you! yes, I am overweight. The heaviest I've been in my life and it no feel good. But I understand motabolism and creatures of habits.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

No. But with a BMI of 22 I'm a fatty on this forum.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I seem to be kind of having the same experience at 150. I know for a fact that I used to be like 140 years ago but now I'm stuck at about 150-154. If I go much under 150 I start feeling dizzy and starving all the time.


 Still right about here. Which kind of surprises me because I've been gradually starting to eat junk again and getting too lazy to work out.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Still right about here. Which kind of surprises me because I've been gradually starting to eat junk again and getting too lazy to work out.


I've always envied people who could do that. If I don't count calories, I overeat easily. I eat when I'm stressed and then I don't cut back afterwards. I have to be vigilant if I don't want to gain weight.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

firestar said:


> I've always envied people who could do that. If I don't count calories, I overeat easily. I eat when I'm stressed and then I don't cut back afterwards. I have to be vigilant if I don't want to gain weight.


 Well, I do (to some degree) count calories even when I am on a junk food kick. What I try to do is buy something that is fairly yummy but still relatively low in calories, carbs and fat. Currently, that's microwave popcorn. Junk food for sure but it's not as bad for a diabetic as, say, pizza. It still spikes my blood sugar, which is not good but the way I look at it, when I'm in that "Nothing but junk food will do!" mode, I'm going to eat something that's not that good for me. Might as well try to minimize the impact.

But what ends up happening some days is I eat a bag and realize it wasn't completely terrible for me so I eat another bag. What I was actually trying to do was replace chips (specifically, Doritos, which I love) with something that won't literally bodyslam me in the carb department. Somewhat successful. I'm not gaining much weight even when I get lazy for a week or so.

Still too much salt and my doctor will probably notice the spike on my bloodwork (The A1C). That's gonna make him suspicious because my weight hasn't changed. It shouldn't take too much mental work for him to figure out I'm overeating and working it off on purpose. :lol

I just wish I could have my functional pancreas back again.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I used to be able to eat anything and everything and never gain an ounce. Now, I just look at a burger and I gain 5 pounds. :no


----------



## NotFullyHere (Apr 29, 2018)

3 months ago I was obese(BMI of 36) but through diet, exercise and dealing with stress, I'm now overweight(BMI of 27.7). It'll probably take me a couple more months to get into the healthy weight range..🏃🚴🥗

NFH


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Nah, as far back as I can remember I've always had an athletic/fit build, obesity is something I'd never accept or be comfortable with personally.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

A.A said:


> Nah, as far back as I can remember I've always had an athletic/fit build, obesity is something I'd never accept or be comfortable with personally.


 That's what everybody says when they're skinny.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Technically, yeah, I guess. I'm working on it, though - already lost 20 lbs. want to lose another 40-50 lbs by this time next year. I've been walking (3 miles a day) and starting to plateau, so going to start weight lifting next month


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

I wanna sayyy, underweight.. that was my vote, but probs not really. I'm anywhere from 140-150 lbs usually, I know my problem is not exercising a lot, & not eating enough proper protein.. which I think I now have done a lot more recently, & maybe adding more meals to the day might help. But for the most part I also don't lift much or workout a lot, so I could improve in that area. I just don't like the gym environment, gonna start from home first & see how it goes.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

SmartCar said:


> I wanna sayyy, underweight.. that was my vote, but probs not really. I'm anywhere from 140-150 lbs usually, I. I just don't like the gym environment, gonna start from home first & see how it goes.


then you can post semi-nude pics in the muscle thread. lol

I'm.155/157-ish lbs at 5' 10.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

KILOBRAVO said:


> then you can post semi-nude pics in the muscle thread. lol
> 
> I'm.155/157-ish lbs at 5' 10.












You'd like that wouldn't ya' & we're not far apart in weight:laugh:


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

All I'm gonna say is the freshman 15 is a real thing..... currently 6'3 220);


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

According to B. M. I I'd be close but not quite, I've been hovering around 90kg at 5,8 for about 10 years, even when I was exercising regularly it didn't change much, although I used to involve some weightlifting in that so maybe some fat just converted to muscle cause I have strong legs & arms.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

146 last I checked. That actually worries me a bit because I've been cutting back on the exercise (my heart was doing something weird and it worried me) and am still losing.


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

Far from it. In fact, I need to gain weight.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Been trying to lose a few lbs but am struggling. Weight is now back up to 206 after holding at 202 for awhile. 

:sigh


----------

